# Bees out of a tree.



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

Looking for advice and direction on how to get bees out of tree, not swarm in branches but a colony inside a trunk. 

Had a guy that has done some tree work for us give me a call and ask if I wanted these bees. He is taking down a tree and discovered the colony about 40 feet up and suspended his activities. 

He said that he can go up there, plug the hole and cut and lower the entire branch. He even offered to bring it over to my house, about an 1/8 of a mile from the tree. 

My question is what's the best approach to getting them into a new home? Cut the log open and strap the comb into frames? Bait them into a new home? Bee vac? 

No experience doing this so have no idea what the best approach is. Since they are so close to my house they are probably mine anyway...I want them back 

~Matt


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

If he is willing to cut the section of the tree the bees are in out and bring it to you I would have him do that. Have him cut it long enough to not cut into the open chamber of the bees. Then put a top on it and set it upright and try and winter them in their tree hive and move them to a hive box next spring.


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

That's an interesting idea and makes some sense since it's so late in the season. 

If I do this though I'm still stuck with the problem of getting them into the box next spring 

~Matt


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Next spring cut it open and remove. http://youtu.be/8DQfjqPCTI8


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

What a nice tree guy, he deserves high five. I would leave it in the cut tree section during winter. Put the tree section on something to prevent water wicking into the wood. If you don't want to deal with a cutout, you can hogan trap it a few times throughout the year to produce nucs. Google hogan trap, they are very easy to do. Or try to do one big trap out hopefully get the queen. Then once they are in a new box have abonded tree (free of brood), let them rob out any honey.


----------



## bmat555 (Oct 18, 2012)

I had two trees last year about this time with bees. I asked the same questions and got the same advice. Both colonies died over the winter. If I had it to do again, I would cut them out and get them hived so I could feed them all they would take and treat for mites(just my opinion), since they died anyway. Although, from my experience it would be cheaper and less trouble to let them stay in the tree till spring and hope for an easy winter. Good Luck.


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

I can see the pro's and cons of both ways. Leave them in the tree and they don't have enough stores and they die. Take them out, don't get the queen, they can't make winter brood and then they can't build up enough stores and they die. 

Going to have to think about it. Maybe I will have a better idea once I get the log here.

~Matt


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, he's a good guy. Small local tree cutter. I've had him dump a couple truck loads of "Mulch" that he gave me for free. Certainly not stuff you'd see on the cover of better homes and gardens but works great in the orchard, garden etc.

~Matt


----------



## captcatfish (Oct 11, 2011)

about an 1/8 of a mile from the tree. 
i thought you have to move them 3 ft or 3 miles 1/8 mile is kinda close most of the bees will end back at the tree.
Not sure but that was my understanding .

Franky


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cutting the log and moving will probably be enough to stress to cause them to reorient. A long bumpy truck drive around town may help Leaving the hive closed for 1-3 days will definately work, after a day of confinement they start to reorient.


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

If it would fit.i'd hide that log inside some hive boxes then u can put your lid on it,and hope your state inspector doesn't stop by. jmo


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

mrqb said:


> If it would fit.i'd hide that log inside some hive boxes then u can put your lid on it,and hope your state inspector doesn't stop by. jmo


I've had state inspector come by when I had cutouts waiting to be done. He's glad someone is saving feral bees and knows they'll eventually end up in a hive box.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd keep the log intact and set it up in my bee yard. Like this...
http://solarbeez.com/2012/04/16/randys-feral-bee-log-hive/
This bee log is still going strong a year later...without treatments.


----------



## Solarbeez (Apr 20, 2012)

If the hive is in the trunk of the tree (low enough for access), you could do a trap-out. Del Barber just completed a trap-out using a freshly caught swarm (with queen) in a hive positioned above the screened-in hive. He sprayed peppermint water on the bees in the screen and around the hive box above, so the returning bees could enter the hive box unchallenged.

http://solarbeez.com/2013/09/16/dels-trap-out/


----------

